# Broadoaks Manor - Surrey - Sept 2012



## nelly (Sep 21, 2012)

The 3rd splore in an epic day out with SK, Mr Bones and Lowri

Built in 1876 by Ernest Seth Smith for his brother Charles, and then by Sir Charles Tennant (M.P.) from 1898-1911, then in 1911 the Charrington (Brewing) family aquired it.

















The Ministry of Supply brought Broadoaks in 1946 and absolutley ruined the building with a huge 'modern'post war extension











Its a nice building with some very ornate features but its sadly not 'derelict' enough for me


















































































































​


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 21, 2012)

*Bostin that is...*


----------



## sonyes (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of a stunning building.....but I know what you mean about it not being 'derelict enough', it's almost like an 'open day'. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 21, 2012)

Very nice shots there Nelly, let's hope this place doesn't end up like the rest


----------



## night crawler (Sep 21, 2012)

How much that going for I wonder. Nice phot's


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Sep 22, 2012)

Abandoned rather than derelict but a corker none the less!

What as fantastic building, the decrotive work in there is fantastic.

Judging by the grounds though it is fairly well maintained, that grass must be cut every couple of weeks.

I guess timing is of the essence with this one!


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 22, 2012)

What a gem. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## st33ly (Sep 22, 2012)

That looks too clean to be derelict. The outside pics looked as if it could still be lived in! It's a great looking building.


----------



## skankypants (Sep 22, 2012)

Top notch,great shots a amazing place!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thats a great find hope it stays intact,great pics.


----------



## PreciousStones (Sep 22, 2012)

Blimey that is gorgeous !! Ready for me to move in ! I'll sort the ceiling and plaster work out lol.

Great shots thanks for sharing x


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 24, 2012)

Great stuff nelly nice narration and the usual bang tidy piks. I know what you mean about not being decayed enough for you tho, when you do go in somewhere pristine its like something is missing finding a place thats over trashed is the same too don't ya think? , but when you find somewhere perfectly inbetween its BINGO!! .

Saying that tho still wouldnt mind runing about in here for abit


----------



## LulaTaHula (Sep 24, 2012)

What an amazing looking place! I believe this is very near me so I must find out more!


----------



## adzst24 (Sep 26, 2012)

great report thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 26, 2012)

Super pictures this place looks great well done you four another stunner .


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 27, 2012)

blimey nel!! wow!!! that is one lovely place..


----------



## Pen15 (Sep 27, 2012)

You never disappoint Nelly !

Well done feller


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 27, 2012)

The beauty of the tidy parts makes me dread what could be in store. The water damage from a leaking roof has already collapsed part of a ceiling and badly damaged the corner of another room. This is how it begins. Unchecked, the place is probably less than 5 years away from looking like some of the other ruined mansions on here. Especially if it becomes a target of thieves and vandals. I hope it will fall into caring hands.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 30, 2012)

lets hope the place don't get trashed now the names out, i removed my report about 3 months ago as heard thieves were lookin for the fire places.


----------



## nelly (Oct 7, 2012)

This was in the public domain before I posted this report fella, do try to keep up


----------



## leftorium (Oct 7, 2012)

nelly said:


> This was in the public domain before I posted this report fella, do try to keep up



only on one quite obscure web site though? now it's in four posts to all the major UE sites. This is equivalent to hearing someone whisper 'fire' in a crowded room and deciding it's a great idea to use a megaphone to ensure everyone actually hears it.

I fear The vultures will be circling, i hate to say this but Let's hope security pick up on it first and step up their game. of course one of the down sides of that is that as I believe it's in public ownership I guess ultimately the hardworking taxpayers of the UK will be picking up the tab.


----------



## nelly (Oct 7, 2012)

leftorium said:


> only on one quite obscure web site though? now it's in four posts to all the major UE sites. This is equivalent to hearing someone whisper 'fire' in a crowded room and deciding it's a great idea to use a megaphone to ensure everyone actually hears it.
> 
> I fear The vultures will be circling, i hate to say this but Let's hope security pick up on it first and step up their game. of course one of the down sides of that is that as I believe it's in public ownership I guess ultimately the hardworking taxpayers of the UK will be picking up the tab.



Well it's been a month since I posted this, I have hardly noticed a stampede of explorers descending on the place, no endless stream of reports going up about it?

I don't know if you saw the Danbury Palace report that I posted a few of months back, we gave it an alias to protect it, a couple of days later a member commented something like "I know this place, it's Danbury Palace", I asked through a mod to have the comment removed and the powers that be refused, so with this one, I named it before some other numpty did, especially with the name being in the public arena already


----------



## leftorium (Oct 7, 2012)

Nelly I know you are a responsible explorer but this caught me after a very early start with my three year old so I was in a mahoosive grump  your approach to Danbury Place was exemplary and I applaud you for it and that attitude should be default in this hobby. personally I prefer as much stealth as possible even if outed elsewhere IMHO it's best not to name a new location apart from in private - the more chatter there is out there the more risk locations are at and this one is a peach.


----------



## nelly (Oct 7, 2012)

Respect to you fella


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 8, 2012)

nelly said:


> I asked through a mod to have the comment removed and the powers that be refused



Not quite right there mate, Krela removed the name double time, so quick that he beat me to it and I was on the report seconds after the comment was made


----------



## nelly (Oct 8, 2012)

Nooooo. SK was modding at the time and I clearly remember him phoning me at work because Krela did not want to remove the comment in the interests of free speech

SK asked me if I thought it best just to delete the report and I agreed. The report up now is the second version, the first was deleted


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 8, 2012)

Just popped over a PM which should show and explain


----------



## nelly (Oct 8, 2012)

Cheers mate. Read it and replied


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 8, 2012)

Thassa nice!


----------



## Munchh (Oct 10, 2012)

I can't see where anything has been "screwed up" tbh. This place is not a 'new' site as has been stated.

Looks like a pretty normal report on a building albeit more in the category of 'not lived in' for me. The photography is of very good quality and the house has some attractive features. Thanks for posting Nelly.


----------



## chapmand (Oct 10, 2012)

beautiful building and some beautiful features inside. Got to agree though it isnt derelict enough for me.


----------



## krela (Oct 10, 2012)

I have removed the unfounded accusations from the thread, as was pointed out this site has been in the public domain for quite a long time now, there's nothing sinister going on here and no-one broke anyones trust etc.


----------

